# Wake County



## rforeman (Apr 6, 2013)

Does any one have any personal insight on Wake County EMS/ I was invited to take their Physical Agility in May and hopefully take the next step right after. Every thing that I have read sounds awesome. Protocols look very progressive. Thanks, rob


----------



## luke_31 (Apr 7, 2013)

I interviewed with them a couple years ago.  Tough tests and interview.  It is not a paramedic interview.  Think more general interview, why you want to work here, what could you bring to the table.  The written test isn't too bad know ekgs and how to read a twelve lead.  The physical agility isn't too bad.  Basically simulates the entire cardio activity with arriving on scene and going to a cardiac arrest.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 7, 2013)

I can only tell you what I've seen and heard as an outsider.  We have some board members that are members of Wake County EMS, hopefully they'll jump in and provide more details.

Wake County EMS is one of the more progressive third party systems in the nation.  They have an energetic medical director who is a strong advocate for advancing EMS.

The hiring process is compromised of a knowledge test, skills assessment, and modified physical agility test.  I understand the interview asks typical career questions and also EMS scenario type questions.

The equipment they use is generally new and it's my understanding the positions in Wake County EMS are coveted and turnover is much less than a typical service.

They are many options for career advancement, whether it be in the field or in the office.  They have tactical medic teams, bike medics, Advanced Practice Paramedics (who at this time really act as a third set of hands on critical calls), and other opportunities.

There are some great cities in Wake County, and depending on what you're looking for I bet it'll meet those needs.  From the more rural northern and eastern part of the county, to the suburbs, to downtown Raleigh, it's a big county with lots to offer.

It would be great if you could come back after your interview and update us on how it went and what you did.

Good luck!


----------



## rforeman (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping some one the currently works there would also chime in. I wanted to get some idea of what the sim man test is like. I have never dealt with a sim man and am a little intimidated.


----------



## Clipper1 (Apr 9, 2013)

You can find Skip Kirkwood on JEMS Connect. That might be a good forum to have this discussion.

http://www.wakegov.com/ems/about/staff/admin/Pages/Deputydirectorandchiefems.aspx


----------

